# Some slightly different views of my dealers Eos (TOC)



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Some slightly different views of my dealers Eos*

While bored on a rainy Friday I decided to have a 2nd look at my dealers Eos and take my new Sony DSC-H5 camera to get some views that you don't normally see and try to answer some questions that have been posted recently. The camera has good low light performance so certian views could be had without a flash washing out the picture. You can view larger versions at my flickr account. My user name there is exactly the same as it is here.
You can almost see me in the shine. No front license plates in my state.
















Courtesy lights in side mirrors.








Illuminated instrument cluster. It would be nice if there were some metal chrome rings around the gauges. That silver paint around the gauges is one of the few things that's too cheap for this car.








Speedometer Closeup.








Tire inflation sticker in drivers door jamb.








Some manufacturers have gone to specific wiper blades for their brand or model. BMW has done this, and wiper blades can be $50 a set. I hope this is not the case with VW, however this is a non-standard blade so watch out for overpriced consumable parts...a lot like your inkjet cartridges.








Here's what the rear seat flip out drink holder looks like. 








The radio appears to support RDS, all the RDS stations came up and I know the sales staff did not program that. Very Blaupunktish.








The overhead console does have small LEDs that light up when the door is opened.








I pity the fool that's never heard of Dynaudio.








Here's a headlight shot that's more frontal than what you usually see. It allows you to see the inside lights a little better.












_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:33 PM 8-11-2006_


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ Great post.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Some slightly different views of my dealers Eos (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
Some manufacturers have gone to specific wiperblades for their brand or model. BMW has done this, and wiper blades can be $50 a set. I hope this is not the case with VW, however this is a non-standard blade so watch out for overpriced consumable parts...a lot like your inkjet cartridges.










These sort of look like what's on my R32, I also noticed that MKV GTIs and GLIs have these as well...they are supposed to be lighter and more aero dynamic...


----------



## dqcvdtpda (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Some slightly different views of my dealers Eos (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Wolfy,
You're a credit to this board. If you ever leave your fly-over state to visit California, some of us early eos-adopters should by you a frosty one.


----------



## hitmanhite (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Some slightly different views of my dealers Eos (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

How about a link to those posts, that looks like the car I ordered, do you have a full shot?


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Some slightly different views of my dealers Eos (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_These sort of look like what's on my R32, I also noticed that MKV GTIs and GLIs have these as well...they are supposed to be lighter and more aero dynamic...

They are on the B5.5 Passats also. Very easy to change. You can order just the wiperblade itself (I get mine here http://worldimpex.com/item_detail.html?sku=178825 ).
All you have to do is gently pull the endcaps off. At one end there is a metal tab. Gently pry it up (it holds the blade in place). Pull out the old blade and put in the new one. Push the tab down and cut to fit. Put the endcaps back on and you are done. $11 is much better than $50 a set.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Some slightly different views of my dealers Eos (hitmanhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hitmanhite* »_How about a link to those posts, that looks like the car I ordered, do you have a full shot?

It seems to me that the Thunder Blue/cornsilk Beige is a common color combination among this first batch of dealer demo cars. It was raining so they didn't want to do a test drive, and it was so dark that you really couldn't see the lines of the car very accurately under the rows of artificial lights. That's where I got the idea to focus on lesser seen details. There's plenty of nice exterior shots available all over the internet. This is the only exterior shot I took, the car was a little dirty, there was a few raindrops on the lens, and the car was against a wall where you couldn't get good exterior shots anyway.








Here's a link to my flickr account if you want to see higher resolution shots. Flickr automatically down-rezed my shots to 0.8 megapixels, so they got a touch fuzzy...I'm not real happy with flickr.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
In other news, I did manage to find some clean (logo free) higher resolution line drawings on a Portugese site. They were helpful to me. Just haven't had a good spot to post the link so here goes. Its where the rollover protection shot came from I posted earlier.
http://www.km77.com/marcas/vol...3.asp 




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:41 PM 8-11-2006_


----------



## davidg (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Some slightly different views of my dealers Eos (gizmopop)*

The wipers are" Bosch aero" type vw, Audi ones , i fitted them to my Audi and they are 100% better than normal type














,, these have been fitted to later vw, Audi models


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Some slightly different views of my dealers Eos (davidg)*

Nice pics. Thanks for the links too. Curious if those two fitted pieces of luggage are a VW offered option and what their dimensions are?


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Some slightly different views of my dealers Eos (WolfsburgerMitFries)*



WolfsburgerMitFries said:


> ...
> Here's a headlight shot that's more frontal than what you usually see. It allows you to see the inside lights a little better.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Furiator (Jan 20, 2001)

This style of wiper blade is on my friends W8. I think the W8 debuted this type of wiper for VW.


----------



## Furiator (Jan 20, 2001)

The more of this blue I see the more I don't want it.... I really hope Shadow Blue is on its way.


----------



## BillTchr (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Some slightly different views of my dealers Eos (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_








Can somebody explain to me what all the bulbs are for. I think I see 4 in main cluster. I know the turn signals are the semi-circular sections, the projectors / bi-zenons are above that, but there seem to be two bulbs in the last section. I'm not counting the fog lights down low either.

My guess would be that the 2 lights to the left in this shot are a high beam-type "flash to pass" light (isn't that somewhat normal practice with cars with bi-xenon lights, since the high beam part of the bi-xenon won't come on quick enough to flash?)
The little bulb is the city light. 
What lights are used for the DRL on US Eoses...the inner ones?


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Baby Blues*

All of the blues are pretty deceptive in photos. One really has to see the colors on the cars in varying lighting conditions.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Some slightly different views of my dealers Eos (northvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northvw* »_Nice pics. Thanks for the links too. Curious if those two fitted pieces of luggage are a VW offered option and what their dimensions are?

Go to the EOS Individual site here: http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms....html and then configure a vehicle an EOS. There is a picture of the luggage. Two for 156 Euros


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Some slightly different views of my dealers Eos (northvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northvw* »_Nice pics. Thanks for the links too. Curious if those two fitted pieces of luggage are a VW offered option and what their dimensions are?

So far all I know is the 4 cylinder models have a 2 piece luggage set for 156 euros, and the V6 models have 1 piece for 84 euros. I would expect the Eos specific luggage to be available in the US accessories catalog from the start. The difference is the V6 has 2 special 6 volt absorbent glass mat batteries located in the trunk, instead of a conventional 12 volt battery under the hood. The V6 has less trunk room. If you're unfamiliar with AGM batteries, have a look at this.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Absorbed_glass_mat 




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 7:25 PM 8-11-2006_


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Some slightly different views of my dealers Eos (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Great pictures - nice camera


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Some slightly different views of my dealers Eos (BillTchr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillTchr* »_My guess would be that the 2 lights to the left in this shot are a high beam-type "flash to pass" light (isn't that somewhat normal practice with cars with bi-xenon lights, since the high beam part of the bi-xenon won't come on quick enough to flash?)
The little bulb is the city light. 
What lights are used for the DRL on US Eoses...the inner ones?









the main projector bulbs seems to be the DRL as well, this is the base light so it's just a projector lens, not bi-xenons.
After reading this and other threads, I decide it was finally time to check it out in person, So I went to the local dealer (about five minutes away from my job) and decided to drive it.
They had a Black with beige Interior Eos 2.0T with the luxury package, Identical it seems to the one Wolfburger to pictures of...here are some mine.
























As usual pictures do not do it justice, it is much better looking in person, the factory wheel gap didn't bother me in person either, nor did the base headlights, but if it looks good with the base ones in person, how will the BI-xenons look















I got a chance to drive and promptly took it my job to show it off to a couple of co-workers, on the way there the dealer decided to open the roof at a stoplight ,which garnered the obligatory stares







and we got a few people asking what is was and emphatically stating they want this car... This dealer already has 6 confirmed orders, and there 5 VW dealers serving South Florida, there are going to be plenty of them around here...
















P.S. yes that's my R32 in the last picture...










_Modified by gizmopop at 8:21 AM 8-12-2006_


----------



## hitmanhite (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Some slightly different views of my dealers Eos (gizmopop)*

The car I ordered is Black. I am also here in Germany and I have the Euro EOS accessory books from the dealer. hmmm, maybe I can get a scan on up here.


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Some slightly different views of my dealers Eos (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Curious how much less trunk room in the V6 model. Another justification for going with the turbo.


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Some slightly different views of my dealers Eos (hitmanhite)*

Do you know how much the dark taillights costs in Germany? Maybe are they cheaper than in The Netherlands.


----------



## markedcw (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Some slightly different views of my dealers Eos (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
Here's a link to my flickr account if you want to see higher resolution shots. Flickr automatically down-rezed my shots to 0.8 megapixels, so they got a touch fuzzy...I'm not real happy with flickr.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:41 PM 8-11-2006_

Check the Flickr FAQ, you'll see that you can get access to the original sizes when you get a pro account. 
"If you have a free account, no-one (including you) can access your original file. If you choose to upgrade to Pro they will become available."
Before I paid for the pro account, I made sure I resized my photos to 1024x768 or smaller before uploading them. That way, I had control over how they looked.
Nice detail picts, btw. Thanks.


----------



## NaustinJ (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Some slightly different views of my dealers Eos (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

We finally got the eos in socal dealers this weekend. I am very pleasantly surprised, these cars look MUCH better in person than they even do online. The proportions look different. This car is the perfect size, well crafted (the interior quality seems higher than that of the Jetta or Passat), and the sunroof is much larger than I had even thought!!!! The sliding shade is great too, even has vents so you can close it and pop the sunroof up while parked to keep it cool.
The trunk interior even looks larger than in the pictures, I will not have a problem occasionally hauling stuff in the trunk. Rear seat room is great, the seats slide forward FAST, the BMW seats have always felt like they move forward painfully slow. One strange thing however, the rear interior headliner has a "bubble" dent downward between the rear passengers heads, its not that major, just about 3/4 of an inch down and 3 inches wide.
And now I just have about 4 weeks left until I get mine, the wait is going to be agonizing.


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Some slightly different views of my dealers Eos (NaustinJ)*

How about some clear pics of the windhshield header windblocker buttons and mechanism...


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Some slightly different views of my dealers Eos (notawagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notawagon* »_How about some clear pics of the windhshield header windblocker buttons and mechanism...

Swordfish put some pretty good shots up. To raise and lower the windshield windblocker, there's no power button on the dash...its purely mechanical, there's a flat pad in the center that you push on. Did you see the pictures here?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2762220


----------



## ladyof thelake (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Some slightly different views of my dealers Eos (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Hey, Great post and pictures. You bring up an interesting point on the "no front license plate in my state". InTexas, right now, front plates are the law. This caused them to put a great big plate holder right in the middle of that beautiful chrome band on the front. I heard from a local auto parts shop that this law is due to be changed in 2007. My question is; Does anyone know if after I am able to remove that plate, can the drill holes be repaired? I really hate how this messed up the front of the car!


----------



## Bef (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Some slightly different views of my dealers Eos (ladyof thelake)*

Ohio requires front plates, too... but I instructed the dealer to leave it off. I wasn't all about having to replace the whole chrome piece!
The ticket is worth it.


----------



## TheEosgirl (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Some slightly different views of my dealers Eos (ladyof thelake)*

I took my front plate off here in WA even though we also have the law. I don't know if it's just the way my dealer did it, but there were no drill holes to repair when I took it off because they tied it to the grill with plastic ties I could just cut off. It looks so much better without the plate in front!


----------



## ladyof thelake (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Some slightly different views of my dealers Eos (TheEosgirl)*

Eosgirl,
Would that we were so fortunate. I took my front plate off just now and not only are there 4 drill holes from the plate, but get this, there were two extra drill holes where they didn't get it right to begin with!







Not sure how to approach this. I imagine it would cost a lot to replace the whole trim piece. It does seem to just be plastic- Anyone have any expertise in this area? Are there some sort of plugs I could use?


----------



## TheEosgirl (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Some slightly different views of my dealers Eos (ladyof thelake)*

Wow, that sucks... you'd think they'd realize people take the front plate off pretty often and they are damaging the vehicle by drilling holes into it! What if you move to a state where it's not the law? Hope you can get it patched up


----------



## ladyof thelake (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Some slightly different views of my dealers Eos (TheEosgirl)*

TheEosgirl,
Thanks for the sympathy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm tempted to call our dealer and see if I can shame them into replacing the trim. I didn't want the stupid plate holder to begin with, but it shouldn't have EXTRA holes! We preordered this car, I'm sure it didn't come off the ship like that. Can anyone tell me if it's true that the Texas plate law is changing? I should probably start a new thread for all this. I know there are people posting on this thread that are very knowledgeable.


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

does anybody know if the GTI gauge cluster will fit into the eos?


----------

